# Little worms! Yikes!



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

Yesterday I put my marimo moss ball in my betta's 10 gallon after QT for a week and a half. Today however, I noticed very, very tiny worms on the glass. They look like specks but they are moving. Not too many, though. They are a light brown to white color. I'm guessing they came from the moss ball.

I also saw a larger one free swimming, probably only half the length of a fingernail. My betta quickly gobbled it up. He is also eating the ones on the glass.

I feed my betta once a day-- 4 hikari pellets. I do 10% water changes from every 3 days to a week. 

What should I do to zap these guys? I really, really don't want to tear the whole tank down. It's been up for over half a year now. :-(


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

EDIT: I just did a 20% water change with a gravel vacuum and added a tablespoon of aquarium salt. I'm removing the moss ball and cutting back on feeding since Toki is doing a good job of hunting these little worms. 

I'm not sure if they are planaria, they seem skinner and more hair-like. Perhaps nematodes?


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

can you take a pic of them?


----------



## Genin (May 17, 2011)

I would guess nematode. Salt or copper treatment would get rid of them pretty quick but I'm not sure how your betta would fair with it.


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

derpmeister said:


> Yesterday I put my marimo moss ball in my betta's 10 gallon after QT for a week and a half. Today however, I noticed very, very tiny worms on the glass. They look like specks but they are moving. Not too many, though. They are a light brown to white color. I'm guessing they came from the moss ball.
> 
> I also saw a larger one free swimming, probably only half the length of a fingernail. My betta quickly gobbled it up. He is also eating the ones on the glass.
> 
> ...


I wonder if they Tubifex worms,? Free food !Diana


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

I can't take a picture because they are too small for my camera. Here is a video someone else took. I'm pretty sure its the kind I have.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHTh390sBI8&feature=related

The salt seems to have worked-- I'm seeing less of the little ones on the glass. Toki is still finding them in the gravel though, so they're still around.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Oh.. Ew :V

At least there are some of comments on that video and they are saying is planaria.. hmmm


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Always a good tip when I add moss to my tanks to kill off anything you dont want in there let it soak for atleast 2 days in a bowl with half a potato. Something in the potato kills the worms and snails! Just rinse it well and add back to the tank  I wish we got moss balls here


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, Wyvern. If I decide to try moss balls again I will try that. I thought soaking it in chlorinated water for over a week would do the trick but apparently not.

I have identified the worms in my tank as detritus worms, which are often mistaken for planaria. They are harmless and common in most tanks, and can hitch rides on plants like my moss ball. They live in the substrate and eat the organic matter there, so they are kinda beneficial. 

If anyone is curious you can read more about them here. http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com/2007/03/trematodes-and-nematodes-in-fish.html

As long as Toki is safe and happy hunting the little worms all day, I guess I can let them stick around. They're gross though! xD


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Any time! I have to do the potato trick with all my Java moss otherwise my tank would be over run with snails!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeuuuwww!! I hate worms!


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

I hate them too. I've been doing 20% water changes daily and now I only see 3 or 4 of them floating after I pour new water in, and some tiny ones on the glass.

I've been reducing feeding since Toki eats them very often but he is losing some weight since I haven't fed him his pellets in several days, so I'll go back to my normal feeding. 

Not sure what to do. :/


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

derpmeister said:


> I hate them too. I've been doing 20% water changes daily and now I only see 3 or 4 of them floating after I pour new water in, and some tiny ones on the glass.
> 
> I've been reducing feeding since Toki eats them very often but he is losing some weight since I haven't fed him his pellets in several days, so I'll go back to my normal feeding.
> 
> Not sure what to do. :/


 
I watch your Youtube very pretty ,healthy Betta.


----------

